# "Supercat" Wet Food: Good or Bad?



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi everyone.
I am a new member here and the owner of a 1 year old Persian/Angora cat (still not sure which one my cat is). I have never had a cat before so I am still rather inexperienced. I adopted my cat after it wandered into my house when he was a kitten last September.

Just some background information about me. I live in Jakarta, Indonesia, and it is really hard to find good cat food here in my country. Most pet shops only sell popular brands like Friskies, Whiskas or Royal Canine. It is so hard to even find snacks or toys for cats coz most people here actually prefer having dogs 

I feed my cat wet food twice a day and I always put out some dry food (mixture of Royal Canine Persian and EVO) for him to nibble on in case he gets hungry. I know EVO is much better than Royal Canine but I have to buy EVO from Singapore as it is not available in my country, so it would be way too expensive for me if I were to feed him EVO only 

As for the Wet food, I used to feed him Whiskas or Friskies when he was a kitten but his poop would often be very watery so I stopped. I tried some other brands until I discovered this brand called "SuperCat". It is an Australian brand and my cat's poop is less runny when he eats this. I do mix it with a bit of Fancy Feast every time though.










Here is a list of the ingredients for the Seafood Platter Supreme flavor:

Ingredients: Selected Fish, Vegetable protein, Sardines, Selected Ocean Fish, Squid, Prawn, Tuna Extract, Food Coloring

Guaranted Analysis
Crude Protein (min) ...... 11.0%
Crude Fat (min) ...... 1.0%
Crude Fiber (max) ...... 1.0%
Crude Ash (max) ...... 3.0%
Moisture (max) ...... 85.0%

Has anyone here heard of this brand before? Is it okay for me to continue feeding my cat this?
Any comments will be really appreciated!

I really hate living in my country sometimes coz you have no idea how hard it is to get good cat food or even cat supplies here


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Cpr!
Maybe our Aussie members will have some feedback for you on this!
Does it also come in other meat varieties, besides fish?
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi there,

I don't know what other brands you have available in your area, but I'd avoid fish based ingredients...there's just too many things _wrong_ with fish/seafood for cats. Use our search box to find info about it if you're curious, there's just very _little_ benefit for cats...

Since you've got a Persian mix kitty, I thought this older thread might interest you as well: 
http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/322594-help-choosing-dry-food.html

Hope you find someone from SE Asia who can help you better on where to find quality food soon! Crossing fingers for you both...


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

10cats2dogs said:


> Does it also come in other meat varieties, besides fish?
> Sharon


Hi Sharon!

It comes in a variety of flavors actually (I always rotate them so Snowy doesn't get bored of the flavors). But they all seemed to be tuna-based:

1) Tuna with Beef & Liver
2) Seafood Platter Supreme
3) Tuna with Chicken & Vegetable
4) Ocean Fish
5) Chicken & Tuna


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

TabbCatt said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I don't know what other brands you have available in your area, but I'd avoid fish based ingredients...there's just too many things _wrong_ with fish/seafood for cats. Use our search box to find info about it if you're curious, there's just very _little_ benefit for cats...
> 
> ...


Hi! Thank you for replying.
Oh dear...do you know why fish based ingredients are bad for cats?
So it's better to feed cats with wet foods that are based on poultry like chicken or turkey? What brands would you recommend?

Like I said, it is really so hard to find good cat food here in my country. Think the only poultry based wet food I have ever come across here is Fancy Feast's Chicken/Turkey ones but even Fancy Feast is actually not that good, right? 

I know Royal Canine is only expensive and actually not that nutritious...Trust me, if I live in Singapore, I won't even be buying it coz there so many better options available. But Royal Canine seems to be the better one out of the available dry food options in my country and Snowy seems to likes it (and it doesn't make his poop runny too which I like).

As much I would really love to feed my cat with the good brands available outside of my country, it is just financially not feasible for me coz it would be really expensive for me to have to buy and ship all the food from Singapore (which is the closest neighboring country) to Indonesia


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Cpr!
Actually...Fancy Feast and Friskies, in the Original pates, aren't that bad of a choice for you, since you don't have a lot of choices there!
He could be having the slightly runny poo's because of the fish based cat food!
Try Snowy on the Turkey or Chicken, or the Beef varieties for a while, and see if that doesn't help!

Most of us don't feed fish, unless, it's a 'treat' or we really need to try and get a kitty to eat something, because they're sick, and we need them to get interested in eating again!

Is that Snowy in your Avatar? What a Cutie!
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Re-read your original post! 
The runnier poos, were probably because he was a kitten! Kittens digestive tracts take a while to settle in!
That being said...have you been able to take Snowy to a vet for a good check over?
If he gets or has, a clean bill of health, some probiotics might help his 'gut' to settle down even more...
I'm sure others will have some suggestions for you soon!
Sharon


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you for replying again Sharon!
So would you recommend I switch from Supercat to Fancy Feast for the wet food?
I will try and keep a lookout for other non-fish based wet food here. Hopefully I can find some *crossing-fingers*

Well he used to have runny poop when I was feeding him Whiskas and Friskies (which I don't anymore). Ugh, he used to have poop on his rear end all the time last time 
But his poop is nice and solid now ever since I switched to Supercat & Fancy Feast.

And yes that is my little baby 
He was all scrawny and covered with scars when I first found him but he is all fluffy and chubby now


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

cpr34 said:


> Hi! Thank you for replying.
> Oh dear...do you know why fish based ingredients are bad for cats?
> So it's better to feed cats with wet foods that are based on poultry like chicken or turkey? What brands would you recommend?


Yes, avoid fish as their main diet altogether. Here are just some of the "why's":

Feeding Fish to Dogs or Cats is NOT Advisable

Why Fish is Dangerous for Cats | Little Big Cat

Foods You Should Not Feed Your Cat

To answer your question, brands I use are Nature's Variety Instinct, Wild Calling, First Mate, Tiki Cat (poultry ones only), and sometimes Merrick. I also feed raw. I don't know how widely these brands are available in your area, however. I think Wellness is another popular brand you might find. 

I'd look and compare the ingredient list on the back of labels more and use that as a guide to picking the best one with as much identifiable meat sources and one with the least amount of plant based protein sources, and try to find ones without artificial coloring, if you can. Cats don't really care about the color of their food. I do agree with Sharon; if FF and Friskies (original) are the _best_ ones you can find for now, use those.

Edit: The one time I tried Friskies, my two cats also had runny poop, not to mention they smelled awful. They also did eat FF and Royal Canin kitten a few times since that is what their foster moms fed them initially, but I transitioned them to eat other brands.


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Unfortunately, even well-known brands like EVO and Wellness are not available in my country (I did manage to find Wellness for dogs...but not cats...sigh). Which is why I have to buy EVO dry food from Singapore in the first place 

I think I will go with Fancy Feast for now (really don't wanna risk runny stool with Friskies anymore). So you would only recommend the Turkey and Chicken based Fancy Feasts? Will my cat get sick of it if I only feed him those 2 varieties only?

So sorry for asking for many questions! (>_<)


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi cpr34! I'm also in SE Asia and totally feel you about the choices and prices of good quality cat food. We're lucky enough that we have an all natural pet store here that sells good brands but it is very expensive. Do you know if they're any of those locally?

Has your cat had Fancy Feast before? Maybe buy one or two cans and try and see if he/she likes it and how they react poop-wise  If no problem then you can go get more. From personal experience, my cat got really runny poops from the beef variety, but that's just an individual reaction. 

Also, have you considered raw? It's definitely much cheaper in SE Asia to get fresh food.


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi evince! Well the pet shops near my house definitely don't sell any of the good quality brands at all. I have been to a couple of pet shops that are further away but no luck either. Tried online shops but that also didn't yield much results. You can only imagine my frustrations! 

Well Fancy Feast is rather expensive here...so I mix a bit of it with Supercat for every meal. I have yet to try feeding Snowy purely Fancy Feast though...

Well I work from 8 to 5...jams are really crazy here in Jakarta. I don't even cook for myself so I really doubt I will be able to feed raw diet to my cat


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

No problem with the questions. Yes, any flavor but fish. Turkey, chicken, beef are all fine. The occasional fish is fine (one meal/week), but if you feed it too often, you'll risk your cat _not_ wanting to eat the other flavors at all, creating a "fish addict".

I'd look to feeding the occasional raw if I were in your country, too. You could try small birds like cornish hens, quail, or perhaps even rabbit and duck if the prices are reasonable and the quality isn't sketchy.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't feed FF but from what I understand you want to stick to the 'classic' line. They have less... junk... in them. 

I agree with eVince. Raw feeding might very well be your best option!


----------

